# Updating my sheet music to electronic files?



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

My preference is for PDFs as those are the easiest for me to transfer, and I've decided for PDFs of my current library for there is one I use for free stuff that isn't in public domain, but could I also download the stuff I already own a copy of the score to if it is not in public domain? I'm not entirely clear on what the rules are for sheet music still under copyright.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

UK Code here http://www.mpaonline.org.uk/content/code-fair-practice

The US equivalent is http://nmpa.org/ but does have very clear guidelines.

The UK guide should help work out the basic principles.


----------



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks that makes things a bit clearer. The main reason for doing this is I'm actively composing again, and having my musical library this way would make my life so much easier. Also, I could actually practice stuff on my midi controller.


----------

